# Giardiasis? Colitis like symptoms..



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

So you were on Metro, the symptoms went away, then you stopped Metro and 9 days into that stoppage, the symptoms came back?

That's exactly what you'd expect if it was giardia. It doesn't prove it's giardia, but it's certainly consistent with the disease. They can get it because the Metro didn't wipe out all of the parasites during the first round (which is why you get a second round like that) or because they get reinfected off their own fur or off the ground. Even if you clean up their poop, the cysts are tenacious and can live on the ground for quite some time and then reinfect the dog later.

Keep the faith! Now you know that Metro works, so if it does come back after the next week of treatment, you can go start another round. It's frustrating, but you'll also be mostly in control of the symptoms from now on until the combination of medicine and her maturing immune system make her symptom free.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

tippykayak said:


> So you were on Metro, the symptoms went away, then you stopped Metro and 9 days into that stoppage, the symptoms came back?
> 
> That's exactly what you'd expect if it was giardia. It doesn't prove it's giardia, but it's certainly consistent with the disease. They can get it because the Metro didn't wipe out all of the parasites during the first round (which is why you get a second round like that) or because they get reinfected off their own fur or off the ground. Even if you clean up their poop, the cysts are tenacious and can live on the ground for quite some time and then reinfect the dog later.
> 
> Keep the faith! Now you know that Metro works, so if it does come back after the next week of treatment, you can go start another round. It's frustrating, but you'll also be mostly in control of the symptoms from now on until the combination of medicine and her maturing immune system make her symptom free.


What he said


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't have much to add but my condolences. I had to deal with runny poops in Flora until she was about 8 months old, and even now I have to be super careful with what she eats. I can't imagine struggling with this for over a year! I hope Summer's problems go away very soon - it sounds like you're on the right track at least.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

While it sounds like it can be giardia, these are also the symptoms of bacterial overgrowth and even stress colitis. Can't your vet do a SNAP test for giardia so you know what you are dealing with.
For bacterial overgrowth metro would also be prescribed. However, my vet has always had me give one packet of Fortiflora with each meal when metro or any antibiotic is prescribed for any reason. Like in humans antibiotics kill off the good bacteria also. And he does this knowing that I also give some yogurt with every meal.

If it's stress colitis, it can sometimes be controlled holistically.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think I posted this in one of your other threads but we finally got Toby diagnosed with Small Intestinal Bowel Overgrowth due to a cobalamin and folate deficiency. He's getting a series of B vitamin injections each week at the vet, with a follow up test set for a couple of weeks. We are seeing improvements, but I think he's also dealing with separation anxiety stress which causes softer poops when my spouse is out of town. When he's home though it's much better poop wise. 

I hope the metro works.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I think I posted this in one of your other threads but we finally got Toby diagnosed with Small Intestinal Bowel Overgrowth due to a cobalamin and folate deficiency. He's getting a series of B vitamin injections each week at the vet, with a follow up test set for a couple of weeks. We are seeing improvements, but I think he's also dealing with separation anxiety stress which causes softer poops when my spouse is out of town. When he's home though it's much better poop wise.
> 
> I hope the metro works.


Yes! Thank you for the point. We don't have many tests and stuff available here.. At least not according to my vet! No gastro specialists too =( I really hope its Giardia, even though that would be nasty, cos it can be cured!!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Fingers crossed that metronidazole does it for us and whacks it out once and for all. We did the giardia test but it was negative twice. I've heard it doesnt mean anything for sure..

Stress colitis would be terrible =( Summer is an anxious dog, we're working on it. But I'm hoping for something that can be dealt with directly!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The SNAP giardia test throws false negatives, so lots of vets don't rely on it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We usually treat giardia at 50 mg/kg per day( divide the total dose into twice daily)... which means a 20 kg dog would get 1000mg/day. The dose your dog is on is what my sister gives her cockers!! The reason metro works when it is not giardia is that it is an antibiotic with anti inflammatory properties.


----------



## wxman1995 (Feb 27, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> The SNAP giardia test throws false negatives, so lots of vets don't rely on it.


Keala has had similar issues. She had pudding/ mucous like stools 4 days after her puppy exam at our vet, and we took in a stool sample (which was negative on coccidia and giardia). The vet put her on two meds (one started with an F and the other with an M) plus mixing her normal food (Canidae Chicken&Rice) with Royal Canin Gastrointestinal food. The meds were prescribed for a week, and she was fine within 24 hours after the meds started. Then within a day and a half of finishing the last med, she was back to the same soft stools again. I took here in yesterday morning and they ran another SNAP for coccidia and giardia which both came back negative. 

The Dr then placed her on a 2 week (2x per day) med (I'll get the name when I get home) as well as a probiotic (1x per day for a week). She also asked us to try adding 1 tbsp of raw pumpkin to her next 2 feedings to help firm things up. She is back to normal stools, but I am not sure what is causing the soft stools to occur. 

This sounds a lot like what Summer is dealing with. We've bleach-water cleaned everything in between and during these 2 bouts. I don't think it's diet related, but it is really worrying us. I hope Summer is ok, I know how nerve-wracking (and sleep depriving when she is crated) this is.


----------

